# Sanford Magnetics and a story of self immolation.



## Sanford Magnetics

. 









Thanks
Nathan Sanford


----------



## Cups

All the best Nathan.


----------



## johnnyshaka

Cups said:


> All the best Nathan.


+1


----------



## Steadfastly

Nathan: I guessed about the mental health issue. I have been through a bit of it myself over the years and thought I saw it in your situation. I'm glad you have come to the realization that you have or had that issue to deal with. That's usually the first step. I appreciate you humble attitude too.

I am willing to bet that many members here would be willing to deal with you again. All the best to you. I hope you can control the issues in the future that led to your problems in the past.


----------



## Guncho

Take care of yourself. Sounds like you are doing the right thing in terms of refunds, etc.


----------



## Jim DaddyO

Well, that took a lot of courage. Hope things work out for you Nathan.


----------



## troyhead

*EDITED in 2020 after Nathan deleted his main post*



Sanford Magnetics said:


> I’m only going to sell what I’ve already made, no pre-orders.


That's probably a good idea to start. But in the long run, it might get you into a bit of a problem with inventory costs. Definitely seek out help from others and find out how you can run things better, for you and your customers. You don't need to know how to do everything right... you just need to know who to talk to who can help you figure out how to do everything right.

Almost three years later and apparently Nathan Sanford is still taking people's money and not delivering anything. Despite being given the benefit of the doubt and plenty of encouragement, he continues to lie to people and steal their money.



Sanford Magnetics said:


> I’ve issued everyone waiting for orders a refund today


Thanks. Definitely a good step. I'll certainly revise my review when that comes through, and I hope others will too.

Many have reported that he has not issued any refunds to them at all.



Sanford Magnetics said:


> I don’t think I lied to anyone or tried to get ahead of anyone. The person I lied to is myself.


In the spirit of learning from your mistakes, understand that while you may not have been intentionally lying to anyone, the recipient definitely feels lied to. I mentioned to you before, managing people's expectations will go a long, long way to making customers feel cared for. Do not say you will do something unless you are absolutely sure you can.

Best of luck, and I wish you a prosperous 2018.

He continues to lie. Don't buy anything from him.


----------



## capnjim

Cups said:


> All the best Nathan.


+2 
I'll buy again from you when you are up and running again.
Take care man.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Sometimes all it takes is an honest explanation. I'm sure your post made a difference to many of your customers and should put you in good standing when you decide to resume business. Best wishes.


----------



## sulphur

Jim DaddyO said:


> Well, that took a lot of courage. Hope things work out for you Nathan.


This!


----------



## Wardo

All the best dude, and for what it’s worth, reading your post helped me a bit because I been living on the corner of recklessness and stupidity myself for a good few years now.

Best wishes for Christmas and the New Year.


----------



## Adcandour

Shit. Sounds like there's a lot of mojo in these pick-ups. I'll have to grab a p90 off of you when things get up and running.


----------



## LanceT

adcandour said:


> Sounds like there's a lot of mojo in these pick-ups


That's a very good point.


----------



## vokey design

This is what venerability, courage, and accountability looks like. I know all too well the struggles with mental health and how quickly things can get away from you. The best decision I have ever made was to seek help from a therapist, literally saved my life.

If you or anyone else wants to chat on this topic feel free to send me a PM for my number.

Be well Nathan,

Oh and btw that SM-15 is a beast 
I will be in need of some P90’s next year, after this post I hope it is an order you can fil.


----------



## Guest

Sometimes taking a moment for some ice-cream helps. All the best.


----------



## Adcandour

vokey design said:


> This is what venerability, courage, and accountability looks like. I know all too well the struggles with mental health and how quickly things can get away from you. The best decision I have ever made was to seek help from a therapist, literally saved my life.
> 
> If you or anyone else wants to chat on this topic feel free to send me a PM for my number.
> 
> Be well Nathan,


Depends on your brand of insanity. I destroyed a therapist's office once (yeah, just like in the movies). Seeing her was a bad decision.


----------



## greco

All the best Nathan. 

We are here for you.

Take Good Care.

Dave


----------



## vokey design

adcandour said:


> Depends on your brand of insanity. I destroyed a therapist's office once (yeah, just like in the movies). Seeing her was a bad decision.


 yikes how long were you seeing them before this happened


----------



## jbealsmusic

I encourage you to share or copy/paste this post to all other social media outlets and/or forums you are a part of... People who have seen the negative should see this response. If you follow through, you're taking a great step in the right direction to getting your dream back and being stronger than ever.


----------



## Adcandour

vokey design said:


> yikes how long were you seeing them before this happened


Day 1. You shouldn't hypnotize someone who's been brainwashed.


----------



## Guest

adcandour said:


> Day 1. You shouldn't hypnotize someone who's been brainwashed.


Sure feels good...


----------



## Budda

jbealsmusic said:


> I encourage you to share or copy/paste this post to all other social media outlets and/or forums you are a part of... People who have seen the negative should see this response. If you follow through, you're taking a great step in the right direction to getting your dream back and being stronger than ever.


I was coming in here to say the same thing.

Best of luck, Nathan.


----------



## davetcan

I can almost guarantee I'll be a repeat customer once you're back up and running. 

Best of luck getting your health back together, it's a struggle but the potential rewards are worth the effort.


----------



## AlBDarned

_Everybody's seen the things they've seen
We all have to live with what we've been
When they say charity begins at home
They're not just talking about a toilet and a telephone_
-Bruce Cockburn

Best wishes on your journey forward from here.


----------



## davetcan

jbealsmusic said:


> I encourage you to share or copy/paste this post to all other social media outlets and/or forums you are a part of... People who have seen the negative should see this response. If you follow through, you're taking a great step in the right direction to getting your dream back and being stronger than ever.


If your website is still up and running I would also recommend posting as much of this as you are comfortable doing right on the first page.


----------



## JethroTech

Take care, Nathan. This is a great first step to getting your business back on its feet.


----------



## jdto

You're doing the right thing here. Owning this instead of running from it is the only way to turn it around.

I wish you all the best.


----------



## Mooh

Many of us have stories of personal crises. I'm impressed with anyone who is able to bare their soul like you did.

Best of luck and good health from here.


----------



## Dr.Dan.Amps

Nathan

Tried to call you and message you several times for the last week and a half. No answer. I see you are active here so I’ll post to the thread

Well it’s good you are disclosing this Nathan however you really have to get back on track and get it going. You make excellent pickups and yes you have to get focused



Please

Get in touch with me. Maybe I can help with discussion 

Thanks

Dan


----------



## vadsy

Kinda weird timing, just mentioned to someone this afternoon that I wanted to get a set of Sanford P90's. Thought it odd the site said everything was sold out a few days ago. Hopefully you get well and get back at it in the future.


----------



## Scotty

adcandour said:


> Shit. Sounds like there's a lot of mojo in these pick-ups. I'll have to grab a p90 off of you when things get up and running.


+1


----------



## King Loudness

As someone who is a big fan of Sanford products and also a personal friend of Nathan's, I'm very happy to see both his candid and well-considered response, and this community's positivity towards what he is dealing with. Too many stories out there where the outcome was not nearly the same. Godspeed buddy, stay the straight and narrow and focus on getting yourself well, and rebuilding at a pace that works for you without overtaxing the physical or mental faculties. 

W.


----------



## vokey design

adcandour said:


> Day 1. You shouldn't hypnotize someone who's been brainwashed.


What was the brainwashing? <- very personal, totally understand if “no comment” is the response.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Stress, in it's many forms and origins can be devastating upon us. Usually takes a long time to realize it as well. But that's the first step in recovery. Wish you all the best in the future.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

I run my own business. It can be very stressful, and I do get behind the eight ball sometimes. Add to that the stress of mental or physical breakdown and the problems can seem insurmountable. 

Nathan, you make an excellent product and your fans will be forgiving as long as you forgive yourself and endeavour to make good. In the end, none of this is as important as your well-being. As my wife says when things are not going well, at least we have our health, that's the most important thing. Take time to get your health back and the rest will fall into place.


----------



## HighNoon

That's a very well written and cohesive essay, no matter the topic.


----------



## StratCat

This has to be one of the most meaningful posts I have read on any forum. This took incredible courage and Nathan, I truly hope you have friends/family close by who can help you. If you haven’t already, reach out to them like you did with us. Support will be there.

Further, I have heard nothing but positive things about the quality of your pickups which speaks to your talent. Don’t lose hope on living your dream. It’s within reach. Take care of yourself first and foremost, and the rest will follow.

Best wishes.


----------



## cheezyridr

i don;t know any of what this is about, BUT it is my opinion that any man who can step up and say , "i'm sorry, this was my fault" is at least at the core, a real man. props for at least that much. 
on the lighter side, when adcandour mentioned destroying a therapists office, i immediately thought of this:


----------



## garrettdavis275

I can't say it better than any of the many supportive messages before mine. But I will say that I will be watching closely for your return and look forward to supporting you and trying your products down the road when you're feeling up to it.

Bravo, sir.


----------



## Steadfastly

cheezyridr said:


> i don;t know any of what this is about, BUT it is my opinion that* any man who can step up and say , "i'm sorry, this was my fault" is at least at the core, a real man. props for at least that much. *
> on the lighter side, when adcandour mentioned destroying a therapists office, i immediately thought of this:


So true, Cheezyridr. 

The video was pretty funny too and no doubt there was some truth in it as well.


----------



## StevieMac

Shit happens and sometimes it overwhelms us. Best we can do is acknowledge what's happened, cut ourselves some slack for being human, and commit to dealing with things more effectively as we move forward. That's easier said than done for most of us Nathan but you've demonstrated, with some soul searching, how it can be done with both dignity and humility. I've been where you were not so long ago and can tell from what you've shared that you're coming out the other side a better person for having endured it. All the best to you and those you love Nathan.

Steve


----------



## Rick31797

Just a word of advice on how to start getting back on your feet and move in a forward direction....pay the people you owe, send back the pickup the guy sent you last spring, in a trade deal...get all the negative stuff taken care of, then work on your health before even thinking of restarting..You know all the mistakes you made, it’s going to take awhile to build up trust again, the good and bad about the internet, it’s always will be there, before I buy or get interested in anything , I look at reviews..
In the end when you right your wrongs you will come out feeling better and the new beginning will be deserved..Good luck to you...


----------



## DaddyDog

vokey design said:


> Oh and btw that SM-15 is a beast


I got the SM-15 in a Black Friday sale. Great tone! Wish I had bought the LR-Pro when I had the chance. Nathan, I hope you can turn it around. All the best.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

Thanks for all the positive responses guys. I really didn’t expect this. I was fearful of the exact opposite response.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

Rick31797 said:


> Just a word of advice on how to start getting back on your feet and move in a forward direction....pay the people you owe, send back the pickup the guy sent you last spring, in a trade deal...get all the negative stuff taken care of, then work on your health before even thinking of restarting..You know all the mistakes you made, it’s going to take awhile to build up trust again, the good and bad about the internet, it’s always will be there, before I buy or get interested in anything , I look at reviews..
> In the end when you right your wrongs you will come out feeling better and the new beginning will be deserved..Good luck to you...


Rick, I’ve issued refunds to everyone I was able to, working on a the few that’s left.

Everyone that I owe something to will get restitution and get what they’re entitled to.


----------



## bluebayou

All the very best to you. Slow and sure. You will do it


----------



## Rick31797

Sanford Magnetics said:


> Rick, I’ve issued refunds to everyone I was able to, working on a the few that’s left.
> 
> Everyone that I owe something to will get restitution and get what they’re entitled to.



Your on the right path, good for you...


----------



## aC2rs

~


----------



## faracaster

vokey design said:


> This is what venerability, courage, and accountability looks like. I know all too well the struggles with mental health and how quickly things can get away from you..



Exactly.
After reading your post these words were foremost in my mind. Vulnerability ...Courage .....and Accountability. Yes I have struggled/am struggling with issues that take you over and it's incredibly difficult to admit you might need help.
Thank you for an open and honest accounting of your life right now. It may take longer than you think to get back to where you want to be. Don't be surprised if that's the case. So if you set goals/timelines that don't work out, be kind to yourself and simply move on. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## bolero

Best of luck Nathan

I've found myself buried in projects that turned into pure hell; sometimes I've wound up way out of my depth. wanted to jump out of my skin & just bail across the border & disappear

thankfully none of them were public, like this, so I guess I got off lucky

I can't imagine how difficult it is to deal with THE INTERNET and a mass of public backlash. We assume that people who run an online business have the same resources as a full staffed corporation. A small staff/one man show surely is challenging.


----------



## Shoegazers Anonymous

It´s very sad and I do feel for Nathan and hope that it´s going in the right direction. It´s easy to just see it from one side. But please, there is still a responsibility. Answear your customers and have a dialogue with them who has not got their orders. Me for example. It´s over a year now.


----------



## numb41

I feel bad too Nathan if you have mental issues to straighten out. But, you owe people money and you keep telling people that their stuff is coming, and it never does. 
You owe a lot of product and/or money. And the excuses keep coming. 
Hate to be so blunt but the truth needs to be told.


----------



## Scotty

Nathan, if you are still struggling what about the option of teaching somebody how to wind and let them help you out for a bit?

Offer to train somebody in exchange for free labour

Or what about selling it off?


----------



## vadsy

Scotty said:


> Nathan, if you are still struggling what about the option of teaching somebody how to wind and let them help you out for a bit?
> 
> Offer to train somebody in exchange for free labour
> 
> Or what about selling it off?


oh yea, this makes sense. I paid for pickups by nathan and I get something by his apprentice scotty, maybe suggest he buys a bunch of rondo parts and reboxes them to fill the outstanding orders


----------



## Scotty

vadsy said:


> oh yea, this makes sense. I paid for pickups by nathan and I get something by his apprentice scotty, maybe suggest he buys a bunch of rondo parts and reboxes them to fill the outstanding orders


 Give it a break Vads. We're not talking apprenticeship. Your ears would never know the difference anyway


----------



## vadsy

Scotty said:


> Give it a break Vads. We're not talking apprenticeship. Your ears would never know the difference anyway


yours may not but mine will,. maybe after you get done saving sanford you could head over to gibson and help them out on the bench, offer to buy Henry out


----------



## Scotty

Sure they will. I don't even think you play guitar...well maybe guitar hero.

you've got to have some sad life boy. You're the worst damn troll on this forum. In the Gibson thread, there's people complaining about the bullshit. And guess what you're the contributor to all of it. There's got to be 40 post of yours. All bullshit. Get a fucking life GOOF


----------



## Scotty

vadsy said:


> yours may not but mine will,. maybe after you get done saving sanford you could head over to gibson and help them out on the bench, offer to buy Henry out


 Here's a novel idea. What are you contribute something MEANINGFUL to this forum?


----------



## vadsy

Scotty said:


> Sure they will. I don't even think you play guitar...well maybe guitar hero.
> 
> you've got to have some sad life boy. You're the worst damn troll on this forum. In the Gibson thread, there's people complaining about the bullshit. And guess what you're the contributor to all of it. There's got to be 40 post of yours. All bullshit. Get a fucking life GOOF


easy scotty, don't pop on me


----------



## vadsy

Scotty said:


> Here's a novel idea. What are you contribute something MEANINGFUL to this forum?


it doesn't seem right that customers who paid for pickups to be made by nathan should be happy with anything else, would you not agree?


----------



## capnjim

vadsy said:


> would you not agree?


It would be easy to agree with anyone else but our resident DB..
who would not understand the word compassion


----------



## vadsy

capnjim said:


> It would be easy to agree with anyone else but our resident DB..
> who would not understand the word compassion


right, of course I am. in this case I’m right so hopefully your feelings aren’t hurt too bad


----------



## capnjim

You always right my friend


----------



## capnjim

Just sitting there...on your keyboard....hour after hour...waiting to pounce!!!
How could you ever be wrong???????????


----------



## vadsy

for the record, its usually my phone


----------



## capnjim

vadsy said:


> for the record, its usually my phone


Wow..so that explains it..so there really are some bad cell phone waves that affect the brain


----------



## vadsy

capnjim said:


> Wow..so that explains it..so there really are some bad cell phone waves that affect the brain


can I blame it on that? no need, I wouldn't do that, you guys need to stop being such whiners


----------



## vadsy

here is the thing, OP started this thread and said he was going to make good after screwing people out of product and money, no change in status as people are still out of product and money. at some point it needs to get serious both his and your feelings don't really matter anymore, its the real world so grow up


----------



## Guest

I feel left out.


----------



## capnjim

Player99 said:


> I feel left out.


Oh no..don't feel left out...just say something smart and some one will come along and poop on you


----------



## vadsy

I only came in to post because I saw someone post something 'smart' in their attempt to be the nice guy. here goes again



Scotty said:


> Nathan, if you are still struggling what about the option of teaching somebody how to wind and let them help you out for a bit?
> 
> Offer to train somebody in exchange for free labour
> 
> Or what about selling it off?


why would someone want pickups wound by a third party when they paid the OP?, under supervision or not it doesn't matter, it wouldn't be the same even if it is just principle
offer to train someone? first get your life in order and clear up the debts before dragging someone else into the mess potentially ruining their name
sell the company? to who? the name is ruined and people who have done business with you are distancing themselves


----------



## Guest

Muther fucker they are just pickups. Give the guy a break.


----------



## jdto

Player99 said:


> Muther fucker they are just pickups. Give the guy a break.


The guy has had a break. With people’s money.


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> The guy has had a break. With people’s money.


I would encourage him to get back up and fulfill his obligations. Not tear him down.


----------



## gtrguy

vadsy said:


> why would someone want pickups wound by a third party when they paid the OP?, under supervision or not it doesn't matter, it wouldn't be the same even if it is just principle


Well, it's not like Jason Lollar or Seymour Duncan wind every pickup they sell and people seem pretty happy to buy their stuff. I think it's less about the guy (or girl) doing the winding as much as it is about the recipe- wire type and gauge, number of winds, magnets, etc.


----------



## Chitmo

Player99 said:


> Muther fucker they are just pickups. Give the guy a break.


He had a fuckin break and instead of being honest and saying he couldn't do it he took money from God knows how many people, spent it keeping his business afloat and never provided a product as promised. You may be in a stable position financially but to a working musician or even some hobby players $300 is a lot of money to lose. I get what you're saying, it is beating a dead horse a bit. But how about looking at both sides of the story.


----------



## davetcan

Player99 said:


> I would encourage him to get back up and fulfill his obligations. Not tear him down.


Wait a minute, who is this? First thing I read this morning was the Youngblood quote and now this positive bit of advice. It's not really you is it?


----------



## Guest

Chitmo said:


> He had a fuckin break and instead of being honest and saying he couldn't do it he took money from God knows how many people, spent it keeping his business afloat and never provided a product as promised. You may be in a stable position financially but to a working musician or even some hobby players $300 is a lot of money to lose. I get what you're saying, it is beating a dead horse a bit. But how about looking at both sides of the story.


So driving him back into a depression will get them their money back? Their pickups? I know this is a predominately Conservative group but sometimes a little kindness and understanding will go further than a beatdown.


----------



## davetcan

Player99 said:


> So driving him back into a depression will get them their money back? Their pickups? I know this is a predominately Conservative group but sometimes a little kindness and understanding will go further than a beatdown.


Oh, it is you after all.


----------



## Chitmo

Player99 said:


> So driving him back into a depression will get them their money back? Their pickups? I know this is a predominately Conservative group but sometimes a little kindness and understanding will go further than a beatdown.


You're such a hypocrite. You're one of the least compassionate people on here, or at least that's the way you present yourself starting a fight in every second thread you come in to


----------



## Guest

Chitmo said:


> You're such a hypocrite. You're one of the least compassionate people on here, or at least that's the way you present yourself starting a fight in every second thread you come in to


You need a hug. I'm not going to give it to you, but I will show you kindness.


----------



## greco

Chitmo said:


> You're such a hypocrite. You're one of the least compassionate people on here, or at least that's the way you present yourself starting a fight in every second thread you come in to


Who is this referring to?


----------



## davetcan

greco said:


> Who is this referring to?


Not me, LOL.


----------



## jdto

Player99 said:


> So driving him back into a depression will get them their money back? Their pickups? I know this is a predominately Conservative group but sometimes a little kindness and understanding will go further than a beatdown.


I appreciate your sentiment and intentions and your assumption about the political alignment of posters here is amusing. It is never a good thing when someone falls down like this and I sincerely hope he can turn things around, but he needs to follow up on his promises from the original post. He posted his mea culpa on December 1st, which is about 12 weeks ago. Since then, people are still not getting their pickups or money, so I can understand their frustration and anger. If you stand up and say "I'm sorry, give me a chance to make things right", then continue to be absent and not communicate, it doesn't look good. 

I expressed my sympathy and admiration for the OP earlier in the thread, but if he continues to be MIA, then I would expect people to start asking questions again. When you promise to do a job, you give timelines and communicate when things are behind. If you have setbacks, for whatever the reasons, you communicate. Communication is sorely lacking here.


----------



## vadsy

gtrguy said:


> Well, it's not like Jason Lollar or Seymour Duncan wind every pickup they sell and people seem pretty happy to buy their stuff. I think it's less about the guy (or girl) doing the winding as much as it is about the recipe- wire type and gauge, number of winds, magnets, etc.


I understand that but in this case it was Nathan that people were dealing with and expected to do the job. In some cases I'm sure you're dealing with a business and in some cases you deal with the individual, to some people that matters.


----------



## vadsy

Player99 said:


> Muther fucker they are just pickups. Give the guy a break.


they are just pickups but in the case here they were paid for and not delivered, many breaks were given, at some point patience runs out



Player99 said:


> I would encourage him to get back up and fulfill his obligations. Not tear him down.


lots of encouragement was also given, hasn't seemed to work, at some point its ok to get mad at a guy who took money and didn't deliver


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> lots of encouragement was also given, hasn't seemed to work, at some point its ok to get mad at a guy who took money and didn't deliver


Sometimes you just have to let it go.


----------



## jdto

Player99 said:


> Sometimes you just have to let it go.


Send me $300. Just let it go.


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> Send me $300. Just let it go.


I understand. I bought something the other day and the girl seller quotes me Canada Post shipping and $7 for a Canada Post box. When it arrived in a homemade shit box I felt ripped off. So I can imagine you are very pissed. But are you really going to extract $300 in flesh from this guy?


----------



## jdto

Player99 said:


> I understand. I bought something the other day and the girl seller quotes me Canada Post shipping and $7 for a Canada Post box. When it arrived in a homemade shit box I felt ripped off. But are you really going to extract $300 in flesh from this guy?


Send me $300 and I'll give you the secret to never feeling ripped off. Promise.


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> Send me $300 and I'll give you the secret to never feeling ripped off. Promise.


Perhaps you need a GoFundMe.


----------



## jdto

Player99 said:


> Perhaps you need a GoFundMe.


Nah, man. You can trust me. I'll deliver.


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> Nah, man. You can trust me. I'll deliver.


I'm good.


----------



## jdto

Player99 said:


> I'm good.


Do you mean to tell me you don't want to send someone $300 and get nothing in return?


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> Do you mean to tell me you don't want to send someone $300 and get nothing in return?


Peace brother. I feel your pain.


----------



## Chitmo

Player99 said:


> Sometimes you just have to let it go.


You're refunding the cash I'll take IEMT please.


----------



## Guest

Chitmo said:


> You're refunding the cash I'll take IEMT please.


Did you lose on this as well?


----------



## troyhead

*Edited in 2020 after Nathan deleted his main post*



vadsy said:


> no change in status as people are still out of product and money





Chitmo said:


> instead of being honest and saying he couldn't do it he took money from God knows how many people, spent it keeping his business afloat and never provided a product as promised.





jdto said:


> Since then, people are still not getting their pickups or money


In case some are unaware, Nathan *has* refunded money. At least he did to me. If there are some that still have not received a refund, it is possible that his payment processing system was unable to provide a refund so you should give him a call. PM me if you need some contact info.

If you are not involved and are just speculating about the status of refunds, I suggest you inquire before making assumptions about what's going on, because -- as far as I can tell -- he is no longer intentionally withholding anything from anyone.

Lots of people still out of money, Nathan Sanford still scamming people almost 3 years later.


----------



## jdto

troyhead said:


> In case some are unaware, Nathan *has* refunded money. At least he did to me. If there are some that still have not received a refund, it is possible that his payment processing system was unable to provide a refund so you should give him a call. PM me if you need some contact info.
> 
> If you are not involved and are just speculating about the status of refunds, I suggest you inquire before making assumptions about what's going on, because -- as far as I can tell -- he is no longer intentionally withholding anything from anyone.


I based my comment on posts in this thread from the past week or so where buyers say they have not received their money or products.


----------



## guitarman2

troyhead said:


> In case some are unaware, Nathan *has* refunded money. At least he did to me. If there are some that still have not received a refund, it is possible that his payment processing system was unable to provide a refund so you should give him a call. PM me if you need some contact info.
> 
> If you are not involved and are just speculating about the status of refunds, I suggest you inquire before making assumptions about what's going on, because -- as far as I can tell -- he is no longer intentionally withholding anything from anyone.


As well I read that he had refunded to some who finally did get their product and ended up with what they ordered (probably after a real long wait) and their money back. So it looks to me like he's giving his best effort as much as humanly possible to right his wrongs. All while the same old forum characters here try to kick him down and criticize. 
As far as I'm concerned if you've been affected by this then contact him and I'm sure he'll do his best to work it out. If this hasn't affected you, then maybe you should keep your mouth shut and count your blessings that it didn't affect you.


----------



## jdto

guitarman2 said:


> As well I read that he had refunded to some who finally did get their product and ended up with what they ordered (probably after a real long wait) and their money back. So it looks to me like he's giving his best effort as much as humanly possible to right his wrongs. All while the same old forum characters here try to kick him down and criticize.
> As far as I'm concerned if you've been affected by this then contact him and I'm sure he'll do his best to work it out. If this hasn't affected you, then maybe you should keep your mouth shut and count your blessings that it didn't affect you.


Or we could post on a topic on an open forum and provide our opinions as we see fit


----------



## troyhead

*Edited in 2020 after Nathan deleted his main post*



jdto said:


> I based my comment on posts in this thread from the past week or so where buyers say they have not received their money or products.


It looks like @Shoegazers Anonymous was the only one I saw that was still personally waiting, but there was no mention of recent contact that has been ignored. Again, if someone needs some contact info, feel free to PM me.

People still not receiving products or refunds.


----------



## jdto

troyhead said:


> It looks like @Shoegazers Anonymous was the only one I saw that was still personally waiting, but there was no mention of recent contact that has been ignored. Again, if someone needs some contact info, feel free to PM me.


It's cool. I've got no personal stake in this other than I don't like to see this happen to anyone on either side of the issue. You picked one sentence out of my quote that was part of a larger discussion that, if taken on its own, makes it seem like I'm slamming the guy, which I'm not. Even if it's just one guy not getting his money or pickups, it means there is still an issue. Sanford took some big steps to putting this right and I hope he continues to recover and get his business back up and running.


----------



## guitarman2

jdto said:


> Or we could post on a topic on an open forum and provide our opinions as we see fit


Just because you think you "can" have an opinion doesn't mean you always should. Opinions are great but many just use them for an excuse to be as negative as they possibly can.


----------



## Guest

jdto said:


> Send me $300. Just let it go.





jdto said:


> Send me $300 and I'll give you the secret to never feeling ripped off. Promise.





jdto said:


> Nah, man. You can trust me. I'll deliver.





jdto said:


> Do you mean to tell me you don't want to send someone $300 and get nothing in return?





jdto said:


> It's cool. I've got no personal stake in this other than I don't like to see this happen to anyone on either side of the issue. You picked one sentence out of my quote that was part of a larger discussion that, if taken on its own, makes it seem like I'm slamming the guy, which I'm not. Even if it's just one guy not getting his money or pickups, it means there is still an issue. Sanford took some big steps to putting this right and I hope he continues to recover and get his business back up and running.


Oh man, after all that you are not actually an injured party?

Hahahaha..... well played.


----------



## jdto

guitarman2 said:


> Just because you think you "can" have an opinion doesn't mean you always should. Opinions are great but many just use them for an excuse to be as negative as they possibly can.


I've noted your opinion on the matter.


----------



## guitarman2

Player99 said:


> Oh man, after all that you are not actually an injured party?
> 
> Hahahaha..... well played.


lol. 5 posts. Nah he's not slamming the guy.


----------



## jdto

guitarman2 said:


> lol. 5 posts. Nah he's not slamming the guy.


If you read the discussion, you'll see that I wasn't and it was banter back and forth with Player99. But you're free to make assumptions if you so choose.


----------



## EchoWD40

vadsy said:


> I understand that but in this case it was Nathan that people were dealing with and expected to do the job. In some cases I'm sure you're dealing with a business and in some cases you deal with the individual, to some people that matters.


what a terrible assumption. LOL


----------



## Guest

vadsy said:


> I understand that but in this case it was Nathan that people were dealing with and expected to do the job. In some cases I'm sure you're dealing with a business and in some cases you deal with the individual, to some people that matters.


I agree. I was very pissed off when I found out Colonel Sanders was not deep frying my chicken.


----------



## LanceT

Player99 said:


> I was very pissed off when I found out Colonel Sanders was not deep frying my chicken.


Jeebus, say it isn't so!


----------



## Chitmo

guitarman2 said:


> Just because you think you "can" have an opinion doesn't mean you always should. Opinions are great but many just use them for an excuse to be as negative as they possibly can.


Ironic thing is that statement is just an opinion. This place would be awfully boring if we all agreed on everything and steadfastly wasn't a troll, but that's just my opinion!


----------



## guitarman2

Chitmo said:


> Ironic thing is that statement is just an opinion. This place would be awfully boring if we all agreed on everything and steadfastly wasn't a troll, but that's just my opinion!


Like I said I have nothing against opinions. Negativity disguised as opinions is another matter. Theres a few that just can't wait to jump on someone, deserved or not.
Maybe thats the kind of "interesting" you like. It does create some wonderful day time drama.
As far as Steadfastly being a troll, well maybe its true and maybe its not. Theres a little troll in all of us. "He who is without troll cast the first stone". But I mean if he's that much of a drag ignore his posts. The Internets a big place. I only see a couple people that have a real problem with him. If theres more they must be doing the mature thing and ignoring him.


----------



## Budda

I dont think negativity gets disguised at all. A negative opinion is exactly that.

If you dont want to read negative things, I suggest a break from the internet. It's generally a bombardment of negativity interspersed with nice photos and the odd feelgood story. Mostly negativity though.


----------



## Chitmo

guitarman2 said:


> Like I said I have nothing against opinions. Negativity disguised as opinions is another matter. Theres a few that just can't wait to jump on someone, deserved or not.
> Maybe thats the kind of "interesting" you like. It does create some wonderful day time drama.


My wife has been a divorce lawyer for about 11 years now and I've heard all kinds of stories about fucked up people. This place is fairly normal by comparison. In any case, I have the distinct advantage (if you care to call it that) of being a former friend of Nathan's. I can tell you that he was warned 101 times by several people he was on a slippery slope and like a gambling addict he kept pushing his luck, lying to customers and using money recieved for goods not provided to keep things afloat. Always telling himself I'll get to it later. Ultimately he stole from people and got away with it be making a half assed apology on a public forum then ghosting afterwards. You defend him all you want. I did and I regret it, I promoted his shit all over the place and the thanks I'm getting now is that people are shitting on me because I vouched for him. So not only did he fuck up his own shit, but he fucked up his friends reputations to. Anything being said here about him, he earned!


----------



## Steadfastly

Opinions can sometimes not only hurt someone mentally and emotionally, it can also hurt their way of making a living. That being the case, we should be careful in what we say, even on an open forum. Likely none of us know all the details here, so it is best to treat others like we would like to be treated if we fell on hard times which seems to be the case here.


----------



## jdto

guitarman2 said:


> Like I said I have nothing against opinions. Negativity disguised as opinions is another matter. Theres a few that just can't wait to jump on someone, deserved or not.
> Maybe thats the kind of "interesting" you like. It does create some wonderful day time drama.


I had some banter with Player99 to illustrate that "just let it go" is hard for people who have sent their hard-earned money. Maybe that's what you confused with slamming the OP. I offered my opinion in post #84, clearly expressing that the OP's issues were unfortunate and I hoped he could turn things around, while also expressing understanding for those frustrated by the fact that things went wrong. If that's negative or "jumping on" then you and I have quite a different definition of those terms.

If you start here and read the exchange, you should be able to understand, as you do seem like an intelligent poster.


Player99 said:


> Muther fucker they are just pickups. Give the guy a break.


----------



## Chitmo

Steadfastly said:


> Opinions can sometimes not only hurt someone mentally and emotionally, it can also hurt their way of making a living. That being the case, we should be careful in what we say, even on an open forum. Likely none of us know all the details here, so it is best to treat others like we would like to be treated if we fell on hard times which seems to be the case here.


Sometimes the truth hurts, such is life! The day mom told me Santa, the Easter bunny and Jesus weren't real was terrible, I got over it!


----------



## RBlakeney

this thread makes me want to order pickups.


----------



## guitarman2

jdto said:


> "just let it go"



Pot meet kettle.


----------



## Steadfastly

Budda said:


> I dont think negativity gets disguised at all. A negative opinion is exactly that.
> 
> If you dont want to read negative things, I suggest a break from the internet. It's generally a bombardment of negativity interspersed with nice photos and the odd feelgood story. Mostly negativity though.


You are positively negative. Now, is that an oxymoron or what?


----------



## Guest

Player99 said:


> I was very pissed off when I found out Colonel Sanders was not deep frying my chicken.


Was this your party?


----------



## Scotty

RBlakeney said:


> this thread makes me want to order pickups.


 This thread makes me want to start another forum and ban all the bullshit.


----------



## jdto

guitarman2 said:


> Pot meet kettle.


The irony of you calling me out on that little post extract is highly amusing.


----------



## Scotty

RBlakeney said:


> this thread makes me want to order pickups.


This thread makes me want to start another forum and ban all the bullshit.


----------



## jdto

Scotty said:


> This thread makes me want to start another forum and ban all the bullshit.


Is there an echo in here? 

All forums have their issues, Scotty. Text communication is often lacking in the nuance of verbal communication, where tone and body language come into play. I type things with a certain attitude and feeling and hope I convey that tone in my posts. However, as I have seen in this very thread, people will read and interpret my words in their own way. That can lead to the bickering we sometimes see around here.


----------



## vadsy

Scotty said:


> This thread makes me want to start another forum and ban all the bullshit.


quit the whining, you're such a complainer..., how many times have you gone to a restaurant and demanded to see the manager because your gravy didn't come with fries?


----------



## Scotty

jdto said:


> Is there an echo in here?
> 
> All forums have their issues, Scotty. Text communication is often lacking in the nuance of verbal communication, where tone and body language come into play. I type things with a certain attitude and feeling and hope I convey that tone in my posts. However, as I have seen in this very thread, people will read and interpret my words in their own way. That can lead to the bickering we sometimes see around here.


 Rural Internet sucks. Everything is choppy. I get what you're saying. If you're trying to come across with a playful jab sometimes it can be taken as a haymaker. However that being said, I can lose my patience completely and totally with some people. Generally it stems from a very short fuse coupled with an intolerance of seeing people treated poorly. 

I'm not sure which forum it was. Possibly MLP that had zero tolerance for nonsense.


----------



## Wardo

This thread reminds me of that stupid joke about the difference between helping your uncle Jack off a horse or helping your uncle jack off a horse.


----------



## jdto

Wardo said:


> This thread reminds me of that stupid joke about the difference between helping your uncle Jack off a horse or helping your uncle jack off a horse.


I’ve never had anyone help me off a horse 


Scotty said:


> Rural Internet sucks. Everything is choppy. I get what you're saying. If you're trying to come across with a playful jab sometimes it can be taken as a haymaker. However that being said, I can lose my patience completely and totally with some people. Generally it stems from a very short fuse coupled with an intolerance of seeing people treated poorly.
> 
> I'm not sure which forum it was. Possibly MLP that had zero tolerance for nonsense.


MLP has a lot of banter, but they crack down hard on politics and religion. I usually try my best to come across as lighthearted, as that is how I feel most of the time. Unfortunately, it doesn’t always work. Anyway, we’ve taken the thread off on a serious tangent. 

I’m happy to hear that Sanford is making things right with customers and I hope it continues. It’s a long haul to rebuild a reputation.


----------



## EchoWD40

Scotty said:


> This thread makes me want to start another forum and ban all the bullshit.


Not the way to go. Although they should implement a communal vote to remove toxic members. The main shitposter in this thread comes to mind.


----------



## greco

TDeneka said:


> The main shitposter in this thread comes to mind.


How do you guys keep all of this sorted out?


----------



## Guest

Wardo said:


> This thread reminds me of that stupid joke about the difference between helping your uncle Jack off a horse or helping your uncle jack off a horse.


Did you get your uncle off? Was he crushing your smokes?


----------



## Budda

greco said:


> How do you guys keep all of this sorted out?


I'm curious as well.


----------



## EchoWD40

greco said:


> How do you guys keep all of this sorted out?


It's easy when you can visibly see someone who incites riots.
Edit. I'm not referrring to individuals with dissenting opinions, just the ones who aren't constructive whatsoever.


----------



## High/Deaf

Steadfastly said:


> Opinions can sometimes not only hurt someone mentally and emotionally, it can also hurt their way of making a living. That being the case, we should be careful in what we say, even on an open forum. Likely none of us know all the details here, so it is best to treat others like we would like to be treated if we fell on hard times which seems to be the case here.


You are either two-faced, or extremely confused. 

You constantly try and push purchasers away from Canada and to the huge American retailers to save $1.24. But you also feel empowered to criticize others for posting personal opinions that you think may cost someone business. 

What is it in your life that makes the expert on which businesses should be supported and which businesses should be chastised? What do you think in your life gives you this moral high ground in all things, not just HVAC?


----------



## Chitmo

High/Deaf said:


> You are either two-faced, or extremely confused.
> 
> You constantly try and push purchasers away from Canada and to the huge American retailers to save $1.24. But you also feel empowered to criticize others for posting personal opinions that you think may cost someone business.
> 
> What is it in your life that makes the expert on which businesses should be supported and which businesses should be chastised? What do you think in your life gives you this moral high ground in all things, not just HVAC?


Amen


----------



## guitarman2

I think the lesson here for the OP going forward is to never take more business on than you can handle. Currently I'm on a 34 week waiting list with Kingsley for a custom pedal. Yeah it sucks I have to wait so long but it sounds like he doesn't over promise and under deliver.
I'm going to keep personal opinions out of it as all they do is attract negative responses that accomplish nothing. I'll just say that I hope the OP recovers and gains his health and happiness and finds something that he is happy doing, whether it be this or something else.


----------



## davetcan

High/Deaf said:


> What do you think in your life gives you this moral high ground in all things, not just HVAC?


God.


----------



## Chitmo

Sanford magnetics PAFs


----------



## King Loudness

I still love the Sanford Model 24s in my LP and won't be changing them but after getting nearly daily messages from friends who have been victim to these situations lately, I can ignore no longer. I am parting with all my other of Nathan's branded gear (2 amps, 2 cabs) as it's just gotten to the point that even I can't condone what is happening. It's too bad, because they were truly the best on the market when they first came out, either with pickups or with amps.

W.


----------



## Wardo

Chitmo said:


> Sometimes the truth hurts, such is life! The day mom told me Santa, the Easter bunny and Jesus weren't real was terrible, I got over it!


Took me awhile to figure out that God and Santa weren’t the same dude. But even when I was a kid I was thinking it’s gotta be a miracle if any kind of fat fuck in a red suit can get his ass down a chimney to deliver stuff in the middle of the night.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I don't see how parting with gear you paid for, was delivered and you like punishes the guy that built/sold it. It seems more like you're punishing yourself.


----------



## Wardo

JBFairthorne said:


> I don't see how parting with gear you paid for, was delivered and you like punishes the guy that built/sold it. It seems more like you're punishing yourself.


Yeah, need to list them free to a good home shipping included ... lol


----------



## Wardo

I was considering a Sanford P90 awhile back and then this all happened and don’t look like it gonna get any better so that’s that done and gone.


----------



## Steadfastly

guitarman2 said:


> *I think the lesson here for the OP going forward is to never take more business on than you can handle*. Currently I'm on a 34 week waiting list with Kingsley for a custom pedal. Yeah it sucks I have to wait so long but it sounds like he doesn't over promise and under deliver.
> I'm going to keep personal opinions out of it as all they do is attract negative responses that accomplish nothing. I'll just say that I hope to OP recovers and gains his health and happiness and finds something that he is happy doing, whether it be this or something else.


That is very good and wise advice. Unfortunately what sometimes happens is a person can handle the business and them something (health, family crisis, etc) pops up out of the blue and everything starts to crash around them. From following the thread, it seems this is at least part of Sanford's problems.


----------



## Chitmo

JBFairthorne said:


> I don't see how parting with gear you paid for, was delivered and you like punishes the guy that built/sold it. It seems more like you're punishing yourself.


Mr. W did a lot of demos and promotio n and now it's not in his best interest to be associated. Being hounded about someone else's mistakes isn't a comfortable situation to be in.


----------



## guitarman2

Steadfastly said:


> That is very good and wise advice. Unfortunately what sometimes happens is a person can handle the business and them something (health, family crisis, etc) pops up out of the blue and everything starts to crash around them. From following the thread, it seems this is at least part of Sanford's problems.


At some point I believe he may have taken on too many orders and as the problems began sprouting up he continued to do so. If he'd had more of his business on a waiting list instead of waiting for an order to be fulfilled the long list of people losing money could have been mitigated.
I could be totally wrong.


----------



## Chitmo

guitarman2 said:


> At some point I believe he may have taken on too many orders and as the problems began sprouting up he continued to do so. If he'd had more of his business on a waiting list instead of waiting for an order to be fulfilled the long list of people losing money could have been mitigated.
> I could be totally wrong.


He got obsessed with making a new line of amps work and couldn't settle on a design. He pretty well spent all his time getting up and running to bring it to NAMM and it never worked. The whole time he pretty well ignored pickups.


----------



## King Loudness

Chitmo said:


> Mr. W did a lot of demos and promotio n and now it's not in his best interest to be associated. Being hounded about someone else's mistakes isn't a comfortable situation to be in.


This is pretty much it. I can't continue to promo a brand that is hurting my friends directly. That's where a line has been crossed for me. The amps are great and I'm hoping they go to good homes, because all this nonsense aside, they're truly excellent amps, and the whole reason I got into Nathan's gear in the first place.

W.


----------



## JBFairthorne

I hear you but I just don't equate using something privately with "promotion".


----------



## King Loudness

JBFairthorne said:


> I hear you but I just don't equate using something privately with "promotion".


Let me be more clear. I have done videos and clips for Nathan with these amps. I could have had numerous friends of mine playing/buying his gear after lending them stuff I had, or allowing them to hear mine. If one goes online to hear Sanford Magnetics clips, they are most likely to find me playing. I’ve also lent them to studio engineers; they’ve been on records because I helped get them in people’s hands. Because Nathan has now caused numerous friends to as of this point be out product or $$, I can no longer promote or feel good about using the amps. That doesn’t change their quality, but I’m done. I still consider him a friend personally, but this is business.

W.


----------



## RBlakeney

JBFairthorne said:


> I hear you but I just don't equate using something privately with "promotion".


I would think that if you are using gear while playing live, you are promoting it somewhat, as if someone sees you and likes your sound they may want to have the same amp. Sure you could lock them up at home but it's a large amount of money to have tied up in something you aren't comfortable with, when you can sell it and play something with no bad karma for you attached.


----------



## guitarman2

King Loudness said:


> This is pretty much it. I can't continue to promo a brand that is hurting my friends directly. That's where a line has been crossed for me. The amps are great and I'm hoping they go to good homes, because all this nonsense aside, they're truly excellent amps, and the whole reason I got into Nathan's gear in the first place.
> 
> W.


You take a stand on the moral ground and elect to sell them and expect someone else believe in these products. Of course you'll want market value from what you paid. I don't get your logic. If you're going to disassociate your self from them based on principles then maybe your better of burning them so that no one else is saddled with them either. If you don't think they're worthy to own why would you expect someone else to compromise their integrity.


----------



## RBlakeney

guitarman2 said:


> Of course you'll want market value from what you paid. I don't get your logic.


I mean... it sounds like you get the logic.


----------



## King Loudness

guitarman2 said:


> You take a stand on the moral ground and elect to sell them and expect someone else believe in these products. Of course you'll want market value from what you paid. I don't get your logic. If you're going to disassociate your self from them based on principles then maybe your better of burning them so that no one else is saddled with them either. If you don't think they're worthy to own why would you expect someone else to compromise their integrity.


You're the type of reason I don't hang around forums much anymore, sigh...

I'm not looking for any over inflated pricing on the amps. I haven't listed the amps here and don't plan on it. How do you know what I want for them? I'm willing to give someone a fair deal relative to what they cost me to acquire. They are not amps that someone can go buy, and like I said, if this shit hadn't happened with Nathan (and if they were usable to my current gigging situation) I'd keep them. They are worth being heard, and everyone who has tried them has been floored, so why not give someone else the opportunity to enjoy them? The Aeronaut in particular; there's only one or two on the planet like it and it's a killer amp. Both are very unique and those tones aren't entirely found in other amps, which is why someone else might enjoy the use out of them. Not everyone is going to be as tied to a brand as others. 

Their quality didn't immediately vanish when all these events took place, and since I acquired the gear from Nathan fair and square, I have every right to do what I want with it.

How about you go burn all your gear and tell me how you enjoy doing that? Seriously... what kind of a valid response is that?? Especially on a gear forum. Stop trying to be the pseudo intelligentsia here. You're sitting here making assumptions about him and the gear all through this thread and you sound hilariously silly.

W.


----------



## guitarman2

King Loudness said:


> You're the type of reason I don't hang around forums much anymore, sigh...
> 
> I'm not looking for any over inflated pricing on the amps. I haven't listed the amps here and don't plan on it. How do you know what I want for them? I'm willing to give someone a fair deal relative to what they cost me to acquire. They are not amps that someone can go buy, and like I said, if this shit hadn't happened with Nathan (and if they were usable to my current gigging situation) I'd keep them. They are worth being heard, and everyone who has tried them has been floored, so why not give someone else the opportunity to enjoy them? The Aeronaut in particular; there's only one or two on the planet like it and it's a killer amp. Both are very unique and those tones aren't entirely found in other amps, which is why someone else might enjoy the use out of them. Not everyone is going to be as tied to a brand as others.
> 
> Their quality didn't immediately vanish when all these events took place, and since I acquired the gear from Nathan fair and square, I have every right to do what I want with it.
> 
> How about you go burn all your gear and tell me how you enjoy doing that? Seriously... what kind of a valid response is that?? Especially on a gear forum. Stop trying to be the pseudo intelligentsia here. You're sitting here making assumptions about him and the gear all through this thread and you sound hilariously silly.
> 
> W.


Look whos talking silly. You come up with a bunch of points that diminish the value of the gear, as you say you don't want to be associated with them. Which tells me the value is diminished. If you don't want to be associated with them why should any body else. And then you come up with a bunch of points of why they're the greatest thing in the world.
As for me buring my gear? Why would I do that? I have no moral problems with them?
If it came out tomorrow that a bunch of Fender executives were caught in a "Me to" scandal would you sell all your Fender gear? You make absolutely no sense selling your gear cause Nathan fucked up. If Nathan ends up making restitution eventually and pulls him self out of the fire to build a new brand then you gonna buy it all back?
Yeah its your gear and you can do whatever you want with it but your motives for what you do are laughable.


----------



## Chitmo

guitarman2 said:


> You take a stand on the moral ground and elect to sell them and expect someone else believe in these products. Of course you'll want market value from what you paid. I don't get your logic. If you're going to disassociate your self from them based on principles then maybe your better of burning them so that no one else is saddled with them either. If you don't think they're worthy to own why would you expect someone else to compromise their integrity.


Sometimes when you're in a good financial situation it's easy to forget that some people can't just burn gear out of spite. Even Pete Townsend realized smashing Rickenbackers all the time wasn't affordable. That why he switched to SGs. In any case, W. and I were friends of Nathan's and have very good first hand knowledge of the situation while you're mainly speculating and defending someone you don't know based on your speculations. While I appreciate you're point a view, being a social justice warrior is not going to solve this problem.


----------



## guitarman2

King Loudness said:


> I still consider him a friend personally,
> 
> W.


Maybe thats part of Nathans problem. He's got friends like you. Maybe I'm loyal to a fault but if I knew one of my friends had problems I wouldn't be on a forum kicking him when he's down. If you're really a friend then sell your gear quietly as is your right to do. Don't be on a forum preaching the moral ground on why you need to all the while putting your friend down. He's got enough enemies putting him down.
If he truly brought all this on him self with greedy intentions then yeah I wouldn't be his friend. But if he's just one of those guys that got caught up in lifes downs and bad luck then friends should support. At least where I come from.


----------



## Wardo

King Loudness said:


> Let me be more clear. ...W.


I was looking at some of the clips yesterday and figured it might have been you playing. Sounded good.

I was also thinking that’s it’s too bad this company went down because the amps looked and sounded great along with pickups and such.

Looks like Sanford had a shot at it but screwed up. Same thing could happen to anyone.


----------



## Roryfan

I totally get where Will’s head is at as I once got hosed on a guitar deal. Although the model was misrepresented, I was too excited to get what I thought it was & didn’t do my due diligence, so I’m partially to blame. Despite being a pretty good guitar, it made my blood boil every time I looked at it & I couldn’t move it fast enough. Hanging onto that amp is probably like keeping a photo album of your ex.

P.S. Telling someone to burn their gear for moral reasons (this is not a Chinese fake, just a product from a small business that went kaput) reminds me of paedophile priests waxing on about where I should should put my d*€k.


----------



## Roryfan

I almost quit once before but today this is for real. This is officially my last post & the last time I’ll read any thread other than the emporium.

If any of you who know me personally come across a different forum that actually celebrates gear, feel free to reach out to me & I’ll gladly contribute. 

To the rest of you whiny, judgy, trolling mofos, please enjoy this little dirty from Mr. Minchin:


----------



## LanceT

Roryfan said:


> This is officially my last post & the last time I’ll read any thread other than the emporium.


Always enjoyed your knowledge. I’m not much of a gear guy but certainly appreciate & recognize someone who is.


----------



## davetcan

Roryfan said:


> I almost quit once before but today this is for real. This is officially my last post & the last time I’ll read any thread other than the emporium.
> 
> If any of you who know me personally come across a different forum that actually celebrates gear, feel free to reach out to me & I’ll gladly contribute.
> 
> To the rest of you whiny, judgy, trolling mofos, please enjoy this little dirty from Mr. Minchin:


Don't do this, if you do the assholes win.


----------



## Adcandour

Let him do it. Everybody hates him anyway.

@Roryfan

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

adcandour said:


> Let him do it. Everybody hates him anyway.
> 
> @Roryfan
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


funny post


----------



## davetcan

adcandour said:


> Let him do it. Everybody hates him anyway.
> 
> @Roryfan
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


LOL, he'll get a kick out of that. If he reads it


----------



## Shoegazers Anonymous

Well... Have had contact with Nathan a couple of times after this. Three month’s ago he replyed that I was on the list. To me the list goes on with exuses only for not sending the pick up or refound. So I send him a email again this morning and asked how things going. Looking forward to the answear this time, if there will be one. 

So we have contact but the problem is still there. 

For now I think it’s all bullshit that refounds and stuff is made. I believe it when I see it.


----------



## Shoegazers Anonymous

Got contact, same ”talk” as before. ”I get them out this friday”, after a question about tracking number ”the canadian post was down”. So it continues. I even tried to call him Yesterday, but No answear. So the story repeat it self. Sad.


----------



## RBlakeney

I mean canada post is actually on strike.


----------



## Shoegazers Anonymous

RBlakeney said:


> I mean canada post is actually on strike.


Wow! Thanks, theres still hope.


----------



## nnieman

Shoegazers Anonymous said:


> Wow! Thanks, theres still hope.


IF it is actually finished then tell him to send it via ups/fedex and you’ll cover the difference.

Nathan


----------



## RBlakeney

Shoegazers Anonymous said:


> Wow! Thanks, theres still hope.


Yea. Still probably not.


----------



## Rozz

Well that was...interesting...


----------



## greco

Rozz said:


> Well that was...interesting...


Did you read all 173 posts! Impressive!

I'm waiting for the movie version to be released by Netflix.


----------



## Wardo

I heard that the CBC mini series was just the usual guilt ridden diatribe in period costume so Netflix ain’t likely to add much.


----------



## troyhead

greco said:


> I'm waiting for the movie version to be released by Netflix.


Of all the musical forum posts that deserve a movie to be made, I vote for the Daily Adventures of Mixerman. Has anyone else read that whole thing? It’s worth it, at least the first two thirds, if I recall.


----------



## Rozz

greco said:


> Did you read all 173 posts! Impressive!


I think I was afflicted with a mild case of Trainwreck Syndrome



> I'm waiting for the movie version to be released by Netflix.


LOL....I was hoping for a reality show. ;-)


----------



## Shoegazers Anonymous

Is the Canada post still on strike?


----------



## vadsy

Shoegazers Anonymous said:


> Is the Canada post still on strike?


Not in my area


----------



## Wardo

Sure hope the flyers and other garbage is being delivered.


----------



## zdogma

rotating strikes, so its ongoing.


----------



## Fuzzy dagger

I have a set of "44's" in my Les Paul that kill. Highly recommended. Hard to to come by these days. Good luck Nathan.


----------



## jbealsmusic

RE: Strike - Stay up to date on the latest areas affected:
Canada Post – Updates


----------



## Shoegazers Anonymous

The story continues as for the last two years... Embarrassing. I have already payed for shipping once. So what if UPS or FedEx charge 70 dollars to EU - it’s not my problem I think. Not after two years... Nate should pay for the upcharge shipping just to close the deal if he got any shame in his body.


----------



## Dorian2

Shoegazers Anonymous said:


> The story continues as for the last two years... Embarrassing. I have already payed for shipping once. So what if UPS or FedEx charge 70 dollars to EU - it’s not my problem I think. Not after two years... Nate should pay for the upcharge shipping just to close the deal if he got any shame in his body.


I just read through this entire thread. Maybe make a complaint here.

Sanford Magnetics | Better Business Bureau® Profile

Doesn't sound like @Sanford Magnetics is keeping true to his end of the deal or his original post. I call Bullshit. Why are you stringing this guy and apparently a number of other paying customers along?


----------



## Wardo

Yeah. It would seem that Sanford is long gone which is too bad really. Not sure why anyone would seriously expect anything from him now.


----------



## jb welder

Wardo said:


> Yeah. It would seem that Sanford is long gone which is too bad really. Not sure why anyone would seriously expect anything from him now.


His last update on the website was June of this year. He asks anyone who has issues from the past to contact him via the website (refunds are mentioned). 
I would suggest @Shoegazers Anonymous contact him through the website (if he has not done so recently).


----------



## Shoegazers Anonymous

jb welder said:


> His last update on the website was June of this year. He asks anyone who has issues from the past to contact him via the website (refunds are mentioned).
> I would suggest @Shoegazers Anonymous contact him through the website (if he has not done so recently).


Did that the same week as he posten it. He wrote back that he would sort this out and so on. The same procedur as before ”I send them tomorrow” but when I ask for tracking or any proof he stops respond. When keep pushing the story continues with exuces and new promises.


----------



## loudenbomber

I grew up with Nathan and played music with him, I find these un-fulfilled obligations troubling , as it seems there isn't any big amount of orders to be filled . As far as I know he has a shop and is doing repairs and probably still fiddling with the interstices of electric magnetics as it has to do with audio and its ranges. 

If you ordered from him I wouldn't hold your breath for a speedy resolution, but I do think he will come out of this and be better off as a result, I mean pre-orders.... Its a recipe for disaster when your a small basement operation. Nathan really is a genius when it comes to this stuff, just not a savvy regard for business practices .


----------



## DrumBob

If you guys go over to www.thegearpage.net, you'll read posts from members talking about independent guitar builders who have screwed up, who have failed to deliver orders, refused to answer phone calls and emails, and failed to acknowledge they've done anything wrong. Drum builder Joe Monteleone did it years ago; he took all kinds of orders for snare drums he couldn't possibly fulfill while he was undergoing personal problems, and he was roasted online for it, as several small shop guitar builders are experiencing at this moment. Only now, has he recovered some semblance of his reputation.

My point is, while some guitar builders and pickup makers are talented at their craft, they're terrible businessmen who shouldn't be running a business and dealing with the pressures that go along with it. A few of the errant guitar builders have also come onto gearpage with their _mea culpas _and their tales of woe, but truth is, their reputations are destroyed. The Internet is a very powerful thing, as we all know.

While I can sympathize with Mr. Sanford's situation and wish him well, truth is, I would never in a million years order a pickup(s) from him knowing what I know now. I'm sure he means well in the long run, but it's pretty obvious he got in over his head and was overwhelmed.

I work with Jerry Amalfitano, a respected pickup maker in Texas. I place an order and it's delivered a week to ten days later. That's good service. The last time I ordered a set of humbuckers, Jerry's wife had just gone into hospice care, terminally ill with cancer. I still got the pickups within days. That is amazing service. No excuses, no moaning and groaning and so forth. As my Jewish friends say, he's a _mensch, _a standup guy who gets the job done.


----------



## Pontiac6million

Wow, I was going to order from him just in the last few weeks. Been looking to put a Canadian Paf pickup in a Monty build. He did take a bit to respond but said the order should be easy enough. As much as I'd like to try these it would probably be smart to look elsewhere. Glad I saw this thread. Hope the guy sorts things out as the reviews before this mess were excellent. He should focus on what got him going in the first place


----------



## cboutilier

Pontiac6million said:


> Wow, I was going to order from him just in the last few weeks. Been looking to put a Canadian Paf pickup in a Monty build. He did take a bit to respond but said the order should be easy enough. As much as I'd like to try these it would probably be smart to look elsewhere. Glad I saw this thread. Hope the guy sorts things out as the reviews before this mess were excellent. He should focus on what got him going in the first place


If you find a used set, they are indeed great pickups. There are at least two other members here who sell incredible PAF styles though.


----------



## Pontiac6million

Thanks maybe I'll start a new thread and see who is out there. Contacted a few already.thanks


----------



## sambonee

My MJS pickups are amazing. Onamac are amazing too.


----------



## Budda

Pontiac6million said:


> Thanks maybe I'll start a new thread and see who is out there. Contacted a few already.thanks


There should be a thread already kicking around somewhere.


----------



## Pontiac6million

An updated one might be good as well as new winder an pop up and old ones have come up with a few new products and also situations like this thread have happened. So maybe I'll do that later in the day and It is always good for these Canadian winders to get their names out there


----------



## Shoegazers Anonymous

Latest: ”Holliday’s are over. This are shipping Monday.” ”If I don’t get them done, I’ll mail you a cheque.”
Monday 5 January.

Still nothing. No response what so ever. The show continues with the scammer Nathan.


----------



## Dorian2

Wow.


----------



## Shoegazers Anonymous

Latest: ”Holliday’s are over. This are shipping Monday.” ”If I don’t get them done, I’ll mail you a cheque.”
Monday 5 January.

Still nothing. No response what so ever. The show continues with the scammer Nathan.


----------



## Shoegazers Anonymous

Sorry about the double post.


----------



## Budda

Shoegazers Anonymous said:


> Latest: ”Holliday’s are over. This are shipping Monday.” ”If I don’t get them done, I’ll mail you a cheque.”
> Monday 5 January.
> 
> Still nothing. No response what so ever. The show continues with the scammer Nathan.


The instagram account is suddenly active today.


----------



## Dom Polito

Nathan Sanford.
Sanford Magnetics
65 Pacific Ave
Moncton, NB E1E 2G2
http://Sanfordmagnetics.com
(506) 855-3737

A sheep in wolfs clothing.
I should have seen the reviews earlier.
I'm a pro musician and have dealt with over 30 pickup manufacturers
All great.
What he does is suck you into thinking he's making you a set of pickups.
Takes the money.
Tells you a week later he has a tracking number.
And correspondence stops. Period.
And you never ever hear from him again.
This guy is an absolute disgrace to Canadians.
But here's one bad seed I want to expose.
Stealing money from people during a pandemic.
Unbelievable, truly.
Wish I saw these earlier.
Nathan this may end up costing you more than you think.


----------



## vadsy

Sad to hear. I can’t believe it happened again


----------



## Dom Polito

Yup.


----------



## Chitmo

vadsy said:


> Sad to hear. I can’t believe it happened again


I can, people get complacent after a stretch of good deals and forget about due diligence.


----------



## Dom Polito

Like I said, I have great resources.
I just got an e-transfer of my money back.
Goodbye Sanford Magnetics.
Hello Harmonic Design.
Careful doing business with this chap.


----------



## sillyak

What a loser Nathan is.

Runs his business into the ground, gives sob story, promises people will either get money or a product.

Whatever, that sort of thing happens every day, people can move on.

To continue taking orders/stealing money two years after the collapse? That is nothing more than scum bag thievery. He is a loser, cops should be investigating him for fraud.


----------



## Dom Polito

He didn't even have an excuse.
Told me he was walking his dog, tracking number later.
Watch out for that one.
Pay Pal it is from now on.
Shit now everyone is calling me to make me P-90's!
Word travels fast


----------



## greco

Dom Polito said:


> Like I said, I have great resources.
> I just got an e-transfer of my money back.


In brief, and obviously only to the extent you are comfortable divulging, how did you mange this?


----------



## Dom Polito

We have many resources now to tackle situations like this.
All online.
Report.
Report.
Report
Fraud sites etc.
It will definitely impact a business.


----------



## Frenchy99

Dawm, just got an email from Sanford Magnetics stating they have a special on Polito Fury pickups !!!


----------



## Dom Polito

Frenchy99 said:


> Dawm, just got an email from Sanford Magnetics stating they have a special on Polito Fury pickups !!!


Please use E-Transfer. There a great set!


----------



## sambonee

I¨´ve had great success with MJS in mississauga, Onamac in WA, USA, and motor city in Detroit


----------



## Dom Polito

sambonee said:


> I¨´ve had great success with MJS in mississauga, Onamac in WA, USA, and motor city in Detroit


Thanks Sambonee


----------



## MRPINK

Sanford Magnetics closed shop in 2017 and went bankrupt. Just read on another site he's taking orders again and ripping people off again. Old habits die hard. Said he stopped business because he broke his arm...more like he ripped too many people off. Calls himself Sanford Musical Instruments now.

Spread the word, stay away from Sanford Magnetics, Nate will take your money and never deliver the goods its his method.


----------



## RBlakeney

We sure have a lot of brand new posters


----------



## Dom Polito

Frenchy99 said:


> Dawm, just got an email from Sanford Magnetics stating they have a special on Polito Fury pickups !!!


Is it true the North Pole has 0 cases of Covid 19


----------



## Frenchy99

Dom Polito said:


> Is it true the North Pole has 0 cases of Covid 19


Elves are immune !


----------



## player99

He broke his arm or it was broken for him?


----------



## Dom Polito

It was comical after I got my money back, he stated please send the pickups back when you get them.
Yeah Right!
So many great builders out there. bringing awareness to others so they dont do business and get ripped off is key.


----------



## PBGas

Never new MJS existed! Not too far from me either. May have to look him up!


----------



## Dom Polito

PBGas said:


> Never new MJS existed! Not too far from me either. May have to look him up!


Have spoken to him. great guy. Great knowledge.


----------



## player99

Dom Polito said:


> It was comical after I got my money back, he stated please send the pickups back when you get them.
> Yeah Right!
> So many great builders out there. bringing awareness to others so they dont do business and get ripped off is key.


Send him some really crappy pickups out of a cereal box.


----------



## Dom Polito

player99 said:


> Send him some really crappy pickups out of a cereal box.


I should. Return for repair............


----------



## sambonee

What cereal do you eat?


----------



## MS41R8

sambonee said:


> I¨´ve had great success with MJS in mississauga, Onamac in WA, USA, and motor city in Detroit


Onamac’s are really nice ! Had a set a few years back and sad I let them go


----------



## colchar

Dom Polito said:


> Is it true the North Pole has 0 cases of Covid 19



Nanavut has none of it.


----------



## Dom Polito

colchar said:


> Nanavut has none of it.


Been watching that.


----------



## Frenchy99

Just received my Polito Fury pickups !!! 

Man are they aggressive !


----------



## Dom Polito

Frenchy99 said:


> Just received my Polito Fury pickups !!!
> 
> Man are they aggressive !


Hope they're going on something like this![

ATTACH=full]305354[/ATTACH]


----------



## MRPINK

Frenchy99 said:


> Dawm, just got an email from Sanford Magnetics stating they have a special on Polito Fury pickups !!!


Did you seriously get an email from Sanford for a special?! Please tell me you're joking!


----------



## Dom Polito

MRPINK said:


> Did you seriously get an email from Sanford for a special?! Please tell me you're joking!


Of course lol.


----------



## Frenchy99

MRPINK said:


> Did you seriously get an email from Sanford for a special?! Please tell me you're joking!


Lol...

Just pulling Dom`s leg...


----------



## Dom Polito

Although the more I look at it, the more I like it: Polito Fury pickups,
Maybe I should start winding!! Nah.


----------



## MRPINK

Interesting, my comments are all deleted. Report much?


----------



## MRPINK

Fine, I'll post it again. 

Said this on another thread, but heads up about Nate Sanford

Sanford Magnetics closed shop in 2017 and went bankrupt. Just read on another site he's taking orders again and ripping people off again. Old habits die hard. Said he stopped business because he broke his arm...more like he ripped too many people off. Calls himself Sanford Musical Instruments now.

Spread the word, stay away from Sanford Magnetics, Nate will take your money and never deliver the goods its his method.


----------



## Dom Polito

Weird how would your comments disappear? Thanks for the info.


----------



## RBlakeney

I feel like using your last name in your business name is a terrible idea. That’s why for my business I’m using @Chitmo ’s last name.


----------



## davetcan

MRPINK said:


> Interesting, my comments are all deleted. Report much?


Not sure why. I can find 4 posts by you, should there be more?


----------



## Dom Polito

RBlakeney said:


> I feel like using your last name in your business name is a terrible idea. That’s why for my business I’m using @Chitmo ’s last name.


Darn now I have to change Fury Polito Pickups!


----------



## Dom Polito

I did see MrPINKS posts before. Are they gone?


----------



## Tarbender

MrPINK's original is on pg 14


----------



## jbealsmusic

I can see all of @MRPINK 's posts. They start here: Sanford Magnetics and a story of self immolation.

Anyone else notice that Nathan has since deleted his opening post in this thread? Weird...

Or, maybe just par for the course if what @Dom Polito and @MRPINK are saying is true.

Sad, nevertheless...


----------



## davetcan

Tarbender said:


> MrPINK's original is on pg 14


Post #216


----------



## Milkman

I just like the user id Mr. Pink


----------



## Dom Polito

jbealsmusic said:


> I can see all of @MRPINK 's posts. They start here: Sanford Magnetics and a story of self immolation.
> 
> Anyone else notice that Nathan has since deleted his opening post in this thread? Weird...
> 
> Or, maybe just par for the course if what @Dom Polito and @MRPINK are saying is true.
> 
> Sad, nevertheless...


It's definitely true. I would never post anything like that as a pro musician, if it was not. Not good for business.
I'm astounded how he fooled me, I cant say that has happened too many times in my life.
But my love and relationships for east coast folk, brought my guard down.
Lets hope this time was the last. How can you ever go back in business with that history.


----------



## davetcan

Dom Polito said:


> It's definitely true. I would never post anything like that as a pro musician, if it was not. Not good for business.
> I'm astounded how he fooled me, I cant say that has happened too many times in my life.
> But my love and relationships for east coast folk, brought my guard down.
> Lets hope this time was the last. How can you ever go back in business with that history.


Just ask Mason Marangella (Vertex). But I digress.


----------



## troyhead

jbealsmusic said:


> Anyone else notice that Nathan has since deleted his opening post in this thread? Weird...


I had not noticed that. What a wanker. In case anyone who was thinking of ordering from him needs a clear warning on Page 1 of this thread, I updated my posts to reflect the reality of the situation rather than the more hopeful outlook I initially had.


----------



## High/Deaf

davetcan said:


> Not sure why. I can find 4 posts by you, should there be more?


Maybe he accidentally put himself on ignore? Hey, it happens ......................


----------



## keto

High/Deaf said:


> Maybe he accidentally put himself on ignore? Hey, it happens ......................


Schrodinger's MrPINK ?


----------



## High/Deaf

keto said:


> Schrodinger's MrPINK ?


I have no certainty of that.


----------



## MRPINK

Geez sorry, new at this. 

So how many of you are still out money at the hands of Sanford Magnetics and Nathan "Nate" Sanford?


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

MRPINK said:


> Interesting, my comments are all deleted. Report much?


If you’re insinuating I reported them, I didn’t. I haven’t checked out this site in ages.

Also, you appear to only post in threads about me...I wonder who this is?...I think I know.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

MRPINK said:


> Fine, I'll post it again.
> 
> Said this on another thread, but heads up about Nate Sanford
> 
> Sanford Magnetics closed shop in 2017 and went bankrupt. Just read on another site he's taking orders again and ripping people off again. Old habits die hard. Said he stopped business because he broke his arm...more like he ripped too many people off. Calls himself Sanford Musical Instruments now.
> 
> Spread the word, stay away from Sanford Magnetics, Nate will take your money and never deliver the goods its his method.


I closed the shop in 2016. I have never gone bankrupt.
Sanford musical instruments was the registered corporation name of my business...I could show you the minutes book.

it’s odd that the only thing you post is about me. It’s kinda comical, I have an idea who this is. Tit for tat?

if I’m right about where this comes from, it’s hilarious.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

It would appear that mr pink has registered on multiple guitar sites, strictly posting things about me..and nothing else.

I know who mr pink is or at least friends with...and this has nothing to do with guitars or business.

this is personal drama.


----------



## cboutilier

Sanford Magnetics said:


> I closed the shop in 2016. I have never gone bankrupt.
> Sanford musical instruments was the registered corporation name of my business...I could show you the minutes book.
> 
> it’s odd that the only think you post is about me. It’s kinda comical, I have an idea who this is. Tit for tat?
> 
> if I’m right about where this comes from, it’s hilarious.


Welcome back Mr. Sandford. I hope things are going better now, than they were back then.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

cboutilier said:


> Welcome back Mr. Sandford. I hope things are going better now, than they were back then.


They are. Thanks.


----------



## vadsy

did a bunch of posts disappear from this thread since this morning?


----------



## jbealsmusic

vadsy said:


> did a bunch of posts disappear from this thread since this morning?


Not sure. It's possible you have it confused with another thread. There were numerous threads made on this subject around that time.


----------



## vadsy

jbealsmusic said:


> Not sure. It's possible you have it confused with another thread. There were numerous threads made on this subject around that time.


that’s probably right on. 

crazy to see Sanford reply to all the drama. didn’t want it erased when we finally get to hear the other side of the story


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

vadsy said:


> that’s probably right on.
> 
> crazy to see Sanford reply to all the drama. didn’t want it erased when we finally get to hear the other side of the story


I’d have liked to see it too, if there were posts that were deleted.

I mean, two of the posters in this thread registered just to slag me, no posts about anything else. I have a feeling I know who they are, local people with a vendetta completely unrelated to my business or guitars in general.

one of them posted that I declared bankruptcy, which is 100% false...I cleared my debt with the cra. I never even used credit to fund this thing at all...not even over draft, so there was never a point to consider bankruptcy.

People smell blood in the water and love a public execution. Dom, got his money back as soon as he asked and still made like he had been shorted and ripped off...even after receiving his refund. I’m not gonna lie, I’ve had people threaten me, suggest I was on pills, say I should be shot for not getting their pickups out in a couple of weeks...while trying to get stuff done that had been taking months....and Dom’s hundreds of texts and posts in the span of a Saturday/Sunday were one of the most bizarre things I’ve come across.....I mean, there’s this thread, which still kept growing.

I don’t even drink, maybe a couple beers at shows, but I’ve drank more than a 6 pack literally 2 times in 15 years. I don’t even smoke weed, maybe once in a decade. I’ll admit, I’m addicted to coffee and cigarettes...but having people say I’m on hard drugs in nonsense....I avoid Tylenol FFS.

I really don’t want to make excuses, I’m trying to own up to this mess the best I can...but yeah, it’s tricky to make pickups when you don’t have feeling in your finger tips..and just end up breaking wire for a week straight, just trying to get things done to keep the death threats in your inbox to a minimum.

there was one guy who emailed me non stop for a refund, over snd over and I tried to process it and couldn’t figure out why it wouldn’t go though. After non stop threats of ruining me online, me not even able to turn a door knob and still trying to make a pickup for him, I took a second look. Turns out I couldn’t refund him because I gave him a 100% off coupon code, because he sent me some home brew dist+ clone and to be nice, I comped him. I thought he was some kid dabbling in diy and I was trying to be kind....after I figured it out, I just sent him back the pedal I tried once.

I probably could have handled things better, but I’m not sure I was capable....there’s a boat load of things that were beyond my control, but that’s just excuses and blames other people.

Being called a thief is pretty wild. I’ve never tried to get ahead of anyone and tried to make good when I’ve screwed up...to the best of my ability anyways, who knows, maybe I don’t get it.

Too many orders, too much other business stuff that should have been off loaded, getting
buried with work you can’t keep up with...and some hill billy thinking a trail is a great place to put a rope...I’m really not sure what else I could do.

so yeah, I caved, cracked, train wrecked. My brain is mostly ok...I mean, as good as it should be, I had to tune out a lot of garbage...snd yeah, my arm is slowly healing, at some point I’ll be able to beat my gran ma in an arm wrestling match again.

oh, what else....I’m sorry I miss emails, I get a metric ton of them...but there’s no harm in sending me a message if ya wanna chat, have a bone to pick, it’s been a little while since I got death threats for not getting pickups out the door, so I guess feel free to tell me I should be fed to a tiger or shot with a hand gun...or what ever.

i’m really not sure what else I can do for Dom, I gave his money back, I’m sorry for not getting to his 47 text messages, phone calls, Facebook messages and public posts on a Sunday, there must have been over 100 attempts to contact me in 48 hours, I just remember my text icon on my phone being 47. ....I think he tried to say it was because of the pandemic that I was being rude...who even knows, it was pretty wild from my side...but I guess he had a right to be upset, so it is what it is.

I really do try to stay out of the way, keep a low profile, stay off the internet.

I deleted the original post a while ago, thinking the last thing people want to read is some sad story about how things went very sideways for me...wasn’t trying to hide anything, just didn’t think having some outdated excuse was a great look.

what else???

edit for typos.


----------



## LanceT

All I wanna know is if you’re back making pickups. All the rest is just noise.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

LanceT said:


> All I wanna know is if you’re back making pickups. All the rest is just noise.


Yes. Slowly. I really can’t wind for too long in a sitting. Turning screw drivers too much zaps the strength in my hands...but yes, I’m getting back to doing something I love.

i try to make what I can and ship When they’re done...try to mitigate any trust issues I have from this mess...credit card charge backs and PayPal disputes are always an option...after this mess, I basically have to provide every safe guard I can...to keep perceived risk to a minimum...and in Dom’s case, refund them as soon as they think something is “off”.

that’s been the trickiest part, knowing things got sideways and having to go to extra effort to build trust again...and who knows, I’m 99%certain most people won’t even consider ordering from me...and to be honest, that’s fair and I’ll have to accept that...especially when there’s other guys making great stuff too.

So yeah. I’ll make these things, I love it....and hopefully things work out.


----------



## cboutilier

Sanford Magnetics said:


> Yes. Slowly. I really can’t wind for too long in a sitting. Turning screw drivers too much zaps the strength in my hands...but yes, I’m getting back to doing something I love.
> 
> i try to make what I can and ship When they’re done...try to mitigate any trust issues I have from this mess...credit card charge backs and PayPal disputes are always an option...after this mess, I basically have to provide every safe guard I can...to keep perceived risk to a minimum...and in Dom’s case, refund them as soon as they think something is “off”.
> 
> that’s been the trickiest part, knowing things got sideways and having to go to extra effort to build trust again...and who knows, I’m 99%certain most people won’t even consider ordering from me...and to be honest, that’s fair and I’ll have to accept that...especially when there’s other guys making great stuff too.
> 
> So yeah. I’ll make these things, I love it....and hopefully things work out.


We know your shit was good. I'd buy it, if it was already done and sitting in inventory. You've got a way to go before anyone here would pre-order something again.


----------



## Dom Polito

Nate it seems like I've wronged you, perhaps I should apologize?
47 texts, the 100 calls, pick any number you like.
I contacted you because I wanted your product. I'm a picky bastard and have gone through I think around 40 to 50 different sets of pickups, maybe more. a costly rabbit hole.
But I messaged you because I l know what I like and what I heard, plain and simple. I'm not getting into any other details.
Not taking responsibility probably wont work in your favour. If my 47 text messages is all you have to go on in these threads, its most likely a losing battle.
Posting all over the internet? I only posted in this Forum.
Lets get one thing straight before I finish this conversation permanently. You went into stealth mode, told me they were shipped, then they weren't, and so on and so forth.
Then I was warned by many on this website about your past history I knew nothing about, so then things started making all sense.
I have a few contacts of folks I know that are great assets to me in these types of of situations.
It was in the moment that I sent you a message detailing all the fraud resources that were givin to me to file claims, that miraculously, and I say miraculously,
Nates phone turns on!!!!!!!!! BOOM
And still took about 4 or 5 days then I got my money back. I'm one of those people that don't give up.
I know many east coast folk out there from touring for 15 years, and I cant say I have never had this type of experience.
But there's one of everything in this world. At least.
Good luck to you.
Sincerely

Dom


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

Dom Polito said:


> Nate it seems like I've wronged you, perhaps I should apologize?
> 47 texts, the 100 calls, pick any number you like.
> I contacted you because I wanted your product. I'm a picky bastard and have gone through I think around 40 to 50 different sets of pickups, maybe more. a costly rabbit hole.
> But I messaged you because I l know what I like and what I heard, plain and simple. I'm not getting into any other details.
> Not taking responsibility probably wont work in your favour. If my 47 text messages is all you have to go on in these threads, its most likely a losing battle.
> Posting all over the internet? I only posted in this Forum.
> Lets get one thing straight before I finish this conversation permanently. You went into stealth mode, told me they were shipped, then they weren't, and so on and so forth.
> Then I was warned by many on this website about your past history I knew nothing about, so then things started making all sense.
> I have a few contacts of folks I know that are great assets to me in these types of of situations.
> It was in the moment that I sent you a message detailing all the fraud resources that were givin to me to file claims, that miraculously, and I say miraculously,
> Nates phone turns on!!!!!!!!! BOOM
> And still took about 4 or 5 days then I got my money back. I'm one of those people that don't give up.
> I know many east coast folk out there from touring for 15 years, and I cant say I have never had this type of experience.
> But there's one of everything in this world. At least.
> Good luck to you.
> Sincerely
> 
> Dom


Dom , I’m not going to disagree with how you felt about things.

That Friday night, I left my phone in my folks car, helping them with some project. Didn’t get it back until Monday morning. It happens.
I refunded you the day I saw that.

I understand your position. It’s fine. You received your money.


----------



## player99

I hope your business starts to pickup again. 

Best to you for 2021.


----------



## cboutilier

player99 said:


> I hope your business starts to pickup again.
> 
> Best to you for 2021.


I'm picking up what you're putting down.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

cboutilier said:


> We know your shit was good. I'd buy it, if it was already done and sitting in inventory. You've got a way to go before anyone here would pre-order something again.


Thanks.

that’s what I’m trying to do, build as I can.

I think the waitlist is around 280 something orders. I’m sure some folks have waited long enough that they bought something else. Most are for sets, some are single pickups, a few for 6-8 pickups.

I don’t even know how I’m going to get through that list...slowly I guess. 

It’s tricky to explain. But when you’re bombarded with emails, phone calls, texts, some being death threats, some people just raging for whatever reason and trying to explain to people, there’s no predictability to when I can get to your spot on the list...you basically shut down.

you can’t even leave the house you’re just so overwhelmed, then ya can’t even respond to people because you’re not sure if it’s gonna be someone pumped they like your stuff or someone threatening to kill you, maybe it’s another dealer wanting to carry your stuff or someone angry you can’t take their order....snd it’s day after day all day....you get to a point where you’re just stuck and shut down and can’t even begin to start at things, you start ignoring friends just checking in on ya, thinking it’s gonna be someone making up stories about you, falsely accusing you of who knows what, literally threatening you. 

People waiting for their stuff, I understand, people mad you’re not taking orders, that was weird.

there’s been some people who have been really awesome...and some who I’d never even did business with who think I annexed Poland or something.

If ya spend a couple years thinking Charlie & Algernon didn’t have it so bad,...it’s pretty heavy.


----------



## player99

More weed.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

One of strangest things was someone messaging me after they bought some used pickups , being told they were mine...and they weren’t.

I felt so bad for them, would have made them a set for free, but I couldn’t at the time. 

at no point did I ever imagine people would be passing off fakes as something I made.


----------



## player99

I like your logo.


----------



## Sanford Magnetics

player99 said:


> I like your logo.


Thanks. I like it too. It’s almost too obvious, but it works.


----------

